# Does anyone use a fogger or mister to keep humidity in a enclosure



## Tfrog (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello
I am in the process of acquiring a female Megaphobma Mesomelas in the future.
Just wondering if anyone on the boards uses a fogger or a mist system in their tarantula enclosure?
I am trying to re create it's natural surroundings. I am sure that this process would also affect tempreture as well as the water will be room tempreture or colder. Thus making it more suitable for this species.
Thanks


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 23, 2012)

hmmm. A frog enthusiast? I've seen DTF enclosures use humidifiers with great results. Its certainly a good idea for the genus. I know there are a few of us trying to figure out ways to raise humidity without having to mist or keep moist substrate.


----------



## Tfrog (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks!!!
I did have a fogger with my frogs in the past though did ok though. I know it is like a trial and error process raising humidity and having to mist or keeping the substrate too moist to promote the growth of fungus/mites and so on.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah, Im still learning about all that. Hopefully ill continue til the day I die. So, I know megaphomba sp. require high humidity, but I wonder why. I saw a couple posts by another member I greatly respect, and he was suggesting humidity needs slowly become moot as the T matures. I dont know if Megaphomba genus needs moist sub or high humidity, or both, and I dont know the reasoning behind it. I've seen the same said about T. stirmi, but it seems to be common practise and regurgitated answers more than science... Im not saying that to be rude. i think I might drop the guy a line and see what he says...


----------

